# Looking for a case with removable motherboard tray.



## Fleck (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been looking to get a case, but apparently removable motherboard trays actually went DOWN in popularity.  I have been thinking of NOT getting a new case and just spray painting mine black and putting holes in it for fans, just because I love having a removable motherboard tray so much.  So I am looking for advice if anyone knows of a case with removable tray.  I was looking for one of the cases around $40-$60 I don't need anything flashy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

+1 I'm interested in this too


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm, I had some cheap casecom ones before with removable motherboard trays. I-cute was best for that. Will see what I can dig up in US. Newegg good for you?


----------



## Fleck (Mar 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hmm, I had some cheap casecom ones before with removable motherboard trays. I-cute was best for that. Will see what I can dig up in US. Newegg good for you?



Newegg is the *it.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 9, 2009)

Damn, all the cheap case MF's I know with removable mobo trays arent available in the US


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 9, 2009)

it's totally off the $40-$60 target, but what about the coolermaster stacker 800 series :

















This fully removable motherboard tray is guided by the upper and lower rail.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 9, 2009)

Mannnn... two hundred beans!!!


----------



## paulm (Mar 9, 2009)

Fleck said:


> I've been looking to get a case, but apparently removable motherboard trays actually went DOWN in popularity.  I have been thinking of NOT getting a new case and just spray painting mine black and putting holes in it for fans, just because I love having a removable motherboard tray so much.  So I am looking for advice if anyone knows of a case with removable tray.  I was looking for one of the cases around $40-$60 I don't need anything flashy.



I believe the Lancool (Lian Li) PC-K7's have removable Mobo trays and are near your price range...


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheapest I can find so far... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...&cm_mmc_o=TBBTkwCjCVyBpAgf mwzygtCjCVRqCjCVRq


----------



## Fleck (Mar 9, 2009)

paulm said:


> I believe the Lancool (Lian Li) PC-K7's have removable Mobo trays and are near your price range...



Yes it does, it's about twice as much as I wanna pay but I will go there if I can't find a removable tray for less.  At least we've got a viable candidate, thanks


----------



## Fleck (Mar 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Cheapest I can find so far... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...&cm_mmc_o=TBBTkwCjCVyBpAgf mwzygtCjCVRqCjCVRq



Wow, that thing is a monster!  Thanks tho, it does make a good candidate.


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156090

You didn't say if it needed to be removable from the rear or side. But here is a cheaper one that removes from the side. Mid tower.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 12, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156090
> 
> You didn't say if it needed to be removable from the rear or side. But here is a cheaper one that removes from the side. Mid tower.



Oh yeah, now we're talking!  The only ones of those I found had the yellow or orange front and I say NO to that.  But THIS in all black looks badass and it's not too expensive.  Very nice find.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.uniquepcgear.com/baeiiblca.html

I use to have one, AeroEngine II. The mobo tray isn't bolt in, but it is a slide in. I had removed my tray numerous times. That site says it's discontinued and no longer availible. That might mean they can't get anymore, because it's still on their site. 

If not check out other Aerocool cases, theres another that looks just like it, with a diff sidepanel. I bet it's the same setup inside.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

I had one before, it was handy when chaning cards and other items around as the motherbaord and all cards would slide out the back.

only issue I had was my cables where not long with so had to disconnect them all before removing the thing.

installing the computer was a little easier (espically when you drop a screw), but then a large case gives nearly as much space.


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 31, 2009)

here ya go decent case, i uesd it before i got my 900 and i never had high temps excpet my 8600GTS and that little card ran HOTT all the time.


----------

